# My new 112 African tank! **Updated Jan 24**



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

* My new 112 African tank!*

Tank stats:
-112 gallon Hagen 60''X18''X24''. 
-24'' 10,000K Coralife fixture.
-Background 7 coats of black latex paint rolled on.
-250lbs of Mexican Bowl rock.
-100lbs or Aragonite sand.

Filtration:
Duel AC110s and a Rena XP 3.

Inhabitants:
-14 4'' Blue Cobalts. (that hide 24/7 unless food is preset in the tank)

Coming soon: 
-More Cobalts, Yellow Labs and Synodontis Eruptus.

I hope to add more photos soon!

Enjoy!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great. I have cobalts and labs as well, my labs continously spawn for me, I believe I am on my 3rd batch. Now if I could only get the others to spawn.

I love the rock placement you did, where did you find the rock?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

zach, put an actinic light along with your 10000k. It will make the fish looks better.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> That looks great. I have cobalts and labs as well, my labs continously spawn for me, I believe I am on my 3rd batch. Now if I could only get the others to spawn.
> 
> I love the rock placement you did, where did you find the rock?


Thanks! I would be happy just to see the other fish come out of hiding! I got the rock from:

Northwest Landscape & Stone Supply
5883 Byrne Road
Burnaby, BC V5J 3J1
(604) 435-4842



charles said:


> zach, put an actinic light along with your 10000k. It will make the fish looks better.


I was considering that when i was planning the tank. Unfortunately, I have had a real hard time in the past finding the right fixture and bulbs. However, if i do come across one i will for sure pick one up!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you been to my place 

I have just the light fixture for you 

Come by for a chat...


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Have you been to my place
> 
> I have just the light fixture for you
> 
> Come by for a chat...


Alright!

I will give you a call!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet.........................


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

*Update!!!*

New lighting!!!!!
SolarMax HE2 T5 Strip Light - 36" 21w x2. A 10,000k Daylight Bulb, an Actinic-03 bulb, and 6 Blue moonlight LEDs; Independent bulb controls!

New inhabitants!!! 
17 2'' Yellow Labs
4 3'' Synodontis Eruptus
1 6'' Synodontis Eruptus

Ive noticed that the Blue Cobalts are coming out of hiding more frequently! This may be due to the influx of new inhabitants already patrolling the tank freely!

Anyways more pics!!!!! Yay!!!

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

wow looks great with the new lighting. glad to see the others are coming out of hiding!!!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

that is a lace rock? how much per/lbs?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> wow looks great with the new lighting. glad to see the others are coming out of hiding!!!


Thanks! I notice that in the morning they like to hide the most.



hotrod77 said:


> that is a lace rock? how much per/lbs?


No, its Mexican Bowl Rock. It varies in price. $1-$4lbs. I have some for sale if your interested.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

The tank is looking awesome. I'm glad to see the cobalts in such a large tank. They have nice color with the light you have in there. The yellow labs look cool too. You might want to put a few diffuser fish in the tank. It would help on bringing them out more often. I have 2 large tinfoil barbs in my tank and they seem to bring all the fish out of hiding during the day.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Teal'c said:


> The tank is looking awesome. I'm glad to see the cobalts in such a large tank. They have nice color with the light you have in there. The yellow labs look cool too. You might want to put a few diffuser fish in the tank. It would help on bringing them out more often. I have 2 large tinfoil barbs in my tank and they seem to bring all the fish out of hiding during the day.
> 
> Teal'c aka Jason


Thanks man!!! Im soo glad you found this thread because if it weren't for your beautiful Cobalts the tank wouldn't be much of anything. Ever since I added the Synodontis Eruptus, the Cobalts come out more and more.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on the good looking cobalts from Jason


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Update new pics!​


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice layout! Looks great!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Nice layout! Looks great!


Thanks Grant!
A few of the Synodontis came from your Richmond store.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool tank man always nice to see more ppl getting into africans


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> cool tank man always nice to see more ppl getting into africans


Thanks!

YA Africans are beautiful and have a lot of personality!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the light?

From far the tank looks like a saltwater fowler..... the rocks, substrate and lighting look close to SW


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Where did you get the light?
> 
> From far the tank looks like a saltwater fowler..... the rocks, substrate and lighting look close to SW


I got the light from Charles.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

mexican bowl rock looks hot!! i dunno whether or not i should switch over to that.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> mexican bowl rock looks hot!! i dunno whether or not i should switch over to that.


I know I sent this to you by PM but i thought it would be beneficial to write it here as well.

Your setup is beautiful the way it is. However, It sounds like your not satisfied with it. Mexican Bowl rock is hard to come by and its even harder to get the right size and shapes you require. I recommend proceeding with the MBR if you have access to it for a good price. Otherwise, i would leave the set up the way it is.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

looks nice, love the rock


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> looks nice, love the rock


Thanks!


----------

